# Outlaw DHT Axles



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Highlifter Outlaw DHT axles that were formerly ONLY for polaris, are now out for commanders, Renegades, and Outlanders. Just thought id let you all know.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

nice!


----------

